# Looking for Group - Charleston, SC area



## Henry (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello, All!

I have recently relocated to the Charleston, SC area, and am looking for a compatible gaming group who might have room for another active player!

I enjoy most RPGs, though my preferences usually run in the Wizards of the Coast vein (most any version of D&D, Star Wars RPG, etc.). I'm up for most RPGs and some board gaming, to tell the truth. I'm in my mid-30's, and my first preference is toward groups with the majority in their mid-20's or older.

If anyone in the Charleston area is looking for a new player for their group, I can be reached at henrythelesser at yahoo dot com . Thank you, and good gaming!


----------



## Treebore (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you found the Green Dragon yet? Its on Northwoods BLVD, going to the mall off of I-26. Assuming things haven't changed since 2005.


----------



## Henry (Oct 6, 2009)

Treebore said:


> Have you found the Green Dragon yet? Its on Northwoods BLVD, going to the mall off of I-26. Assuming things haven't changed since 2005.




Thanks, TB -- first place I looked, in fact! I used to come down on day trips all the time years ago just to go to Green Dragon.


----------



## Treebore (Oct 6, 2009)

Henry said:


> Thanks, TB -- first place I looked, in fact! I used to come down on day trips all the time years ago just to go to Green Dragon.




Really? I wonder if we ever met? I lived there and went to the Dragon frequently from 1987 until 2003, then left for good in 2005. So we may have actually "passed" each other in the store. Funny how things like that may have happened and you find them out after the fact.

Well, I hope Scott, Adrianna, and Beowulf, and little Beowulf, are doing well.


----------

